# Problem with Transcend T.Sonic 610 MP3



## xbonez (Sep 5, 2007)

My transcend T.Sonic 610 developed a problem recently. it would start up and then within 30 sec shut off. i tried formatting it but it didn't help. i then tried to use the recovery software provided with the player. I installed tthe software and connected the player. 

After accepting the warning that it will try to flash the mp3 player, it started searching for cennected devices. It continued doing so for nearly 20min. finally i had to cancel it. It now does not come on. It seems totally dead. On connecting it to the computer it says, "Found new Player Recovery Device Class" and asks me for its drivers. The mp3 player's drivers aren't being detected.

I'm now in a fix as to what i should do. the player is just about 2 months old. Am i liable to claim replacement since there was a problem even before i tried recovering it. Any suggestions as to what i should do??


----------



## sandeepk (Sep 5, 2007)

First try to 'Reset' the player by pressing the reset button on right side of player . Keep that button press for atleast 3-4 seconds. Then try to connect the player to computer using USB cable. It should get detected and start charging.
This thing happened to me once and this way I solved it. Hope it works for you!!!


----------



## saurabh kakkar (Sep 6, 2007)

xbonez said:
			
		

> My transcend T.Sonic 610 developed a problem recently. it would start up and then within 30 sec shut off. i tried formatting it but it didn't help. i then tried to use the recovery software provided with the player. I installed tthe software and connected the player.
> 
> After accepting the warning that it will try to flash the mp3 player, it started searching for cennected devices. It continued doing so for nearly 20min. finally i had to cancel it. It now does not come on. It seems totally dead. On connecting it to the computer it says, "Found new Player Recovery Device Class" and asks me for its drivers. The mp3 player's drivers aren't being detected.
> 
> I'm now in a fix as to what i should do. the player is just about 2 months old. Am i liable to claim replacement since there was a problem even before i tried recovering it. Any suggestions as to what i should do??



hey buddy i think the hold button (given on the side) has been activated 

try deactivating it if the problem persist then i think the battery has been 

dead get it replaced


----------



## xbonez (Sep 6, 2007)

tried keeping reset button pressed, but it still doesn't come on. if i connect it to comp, it gets detected as Player Recovery Device Class and asks for drivers.

checked hold button, it is deavtivated. battery is fine since player is only 2 months old. and battery was charging properly, yet player used to go offf within 30 sec itself. after trying to flash firmware, it is now not responding at all


----------



## sashijoseph (Sep 6, 2007)

Download the latest driver & firmware pack for your specific model from Transcend's site.Install it and connect your Tsonic.When it asks for drivers for the Player Recovery Device,click no and select "do not search,I will choose the driver to install".Windows should install the driver automatically.
After that start the firmware update.
Preferably try in a different pc.


----------



## xbonez (Sep 6, 2007)

hmm, lemme try this. thnx for the reply


----------



## janitha (Sep 6, 2007)

I think "shajijoseph"s advice should work.
BTW did you happen to delete the device's files?


----------



## xbonez (Sep 8, 2007)

went back to dealer today. got a replacement in under half an hour. i just gave him my mp3 player and told him its not working. he tried switching it on. when it didn't come on, he just rang up some distributor, checked if the Tsonic610 was in stock and ordered one. he handed me the new one without even checking the prev. one thoroughly


----------



## saurabh kakkar (Sep 8, 2007)

^^ Good yaar


----------

